# What should I feed my puppies?



## peklove (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi there,

I was wondering what I should feed my puppies when the mommy refuses to feed them. She's still doing good feeding them and cleaning them. They're 15 days old now! I've been giving them milk for puppies that I got from the vet since the day they were born and feed them 3 times a day even though the mommy is feeding them regularly. Just in case. They're becoming little fur balls so I'm a happy mommy. Any suggestion greatly appreciated.


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

Did they have a poor start? why have you been giving them extra feeds? If mum has been doing a good job feeding them and cleaning them you shouldn't of had to give them extra milk unless they were not putting weight on. Give them another week and you should be able to start trying them on puppy mush/porradge. It just depends on how well they are growing and whether they are growing at a good rate.
I know my pups thrived on Top Life puppy milk from tesco's or asda snd Royal Canin Starter.

take care

Sarah


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I bought welpi before my lot were born, just in case. I had to feed a couple of them when they were born but havn't had to since.. They are nearly on thier feet now so I'm going to start putting down a dish of puppy milk for them. it's gonna b messy! Lol

x


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi mine were 3 weeks old when i started them on solids,we fed minced raw tripe,and burns puppy food(soaked dry)


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

the lady at work that breeds great danes feeds hers wheatabix mushy, fish(mushy!) beta puppy soaked. tripe(mushy again!) mince, scrambled egg, anything that they can eat that has got a fair amount of protein in it. she finds it's better to mix up the food(2 or 3 different things a day) so that their tummy's can deal with it when they go 2 new homes. they are now 5 months and are on tripe with beta puppy and mixer, and winalot at lunchtime with beta puppy and mixer. 
the man with the bullmastiffs uses soaked beta puppy and tripe as his dogs are usually fed tripe. and soaked beta with raw mince.
dont know if that helps?

*Heidi*


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

We always start our pups on weatabix and whelpie. They then go onto puppy food and mince.


----------



## peklove (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks for the helpful advices. The reason why I've been giving them extra milk is because they're 5 of them and she had milk coming only from 2 teets and they were crying. So I assumed some of them didn't get their fair chance. I wanted to make sure they were getting enough to eat. Some of them are bigger so the little guys were not getting as much to eat. Plus they're always hungry! I asked the vet what I should do and that was his advice. :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## peklove (Jan 27, 2009)

The pups have passed 3 weeks now! I bought weatabix. What should I mix it with to make it mushy? I don't think we have welpie...not sure what it is. At 3 weeks old can they eat from a bowl? When can I let them drink water? Today I let them lick/drink some. Sorry they still look clueless.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Lactol puppy/kitten replacer??


----------



## baillieswells (Dec 27, 2008)

Sometime between three and four weeks of age I start giving them Welpie which is, in my opinion, the best bitches milk substitute. The thickness of double cream. I put it in saucers. At first they generally just wade through it and make a dreadful mess, eventually they get the idea and start lapping it. At this stage I add Arden Grange weaning food to form a porridge, but any reputable weaning food will do. All this time the bitch is generally stillfeeding them. By five weeks they are entirely on the weaning puppy food, still as a porridge, and at six weeks I keep them away from the bitch while she dries up. At seven or eight weeks, I change to a good puppy food. My present litter are being fed 'Fish4Dogs' puppy food. They are on this when they go to their new homes at eight weeks. I keep them on puppy food until they are at least six moths, when I change to Junior food, and at twelve months they move to adult food. 

Four meals a day from three weeks to ten weeks, three meals a day from 10 weeks to six months, then two meals a day for the rest of their lives. 

I have had Border Terriers since 1975.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

peklove said:


> The pups have passed 3 weeks now! I bought weatabix. What should I mix it with to make it mushy? I don't think we have welpie...not sure what it is. At 3 weeks old can they eat from a bowl? Sorry they still look clueless.


i think just water or the puppy milk? think they will soon learn if you keep trying them. a really flat dog bowl or a plate would proberly be better for now rather than an actual bowl.

*Heidi*


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

peklove said:


> The pups have passed 3 weeks now! I bought weatabix. What should I mix it with to make it mushy? I don't think we have welpie...not sure what it is. At 3 weeks old can they eat from a bowl? When can I let them drink water? Today I let them lick/drink some. Sorry they still look clueless.


Hey thats my name LOL. Anyway It does depend on the Breed. I would not feed them Weetabix as no nutritional value in it really. I always start with meat and dry food soaked with goats milk, I have a toy breed and find the goats milk gets them weaned quicker.


----------

